# 1:32 seated victorian figures



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am looking for a source for 1:32 scale seated figures for my Aster "Grasshopper" cars The train is 1832 vintage, so the figures have to reflect that. I need at least twelve of those, plus an engine driver, and a seated conductor. Alex Azary


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

try the german Preiser company. they got just that. 

go to: http://www.preiserfiguren.de/showpage.php?SiteID=29&lang=1
load down the catalogue for 1:32
in the catalogue the third article. but, unpainted.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Email me. I some old Preiser, painted and unpainted. 
Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the little Christmas figures that many stores have would be about the right era. Cheap too boot!


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response, guys. One of the sets of Preiser figures(63032) is exactly what I am looking for. Unfortunately they are unpainted, but now I can get "She who must be obeyed", involved in painting them, since miniatures are her favorite hobby. Alex


----------

